# Solved: Could not load file or assembly 'MOM.Implementation



## johnbuckjr

Every time I reboot this message pops up, and even after updating all of the drivers I can find, I can't seem to get rid of it..... any suggestions?
"Could not load file or assembly 'MOM.Implementation, Version=2.0.3713.40523, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified."


----------



## Paladinz

Hi johnbuckjr,

Have you recently installed/updated ATI catalyst drivers?

Also please run the TechGuy System Info Utlity and post the results.


----------



## johnbuckjr

I'm not sure, but I think I probably have recently updated those drivers...... Here's the report from the Tech Support Guy tool:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6134 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 342877 MB, Free - 210035 MB; D: Total - 124999 MB, Free - 109887 MB; E: Total - 127167 MB, Free - 102751 MB; F: Total - 239366 MB, Free - 125275 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0R849J, A01, ..CN7360495500VQ.
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Paladinz

The error is caused by the ATi Catalyst drivers.

Remove the ATi drivers completely with the Ati uninstaller and then use Driver Sweeper to clean up any remaining files (Driver sweeper can be found HERE). Then download and install fresh driverrs from HERE

That should resolve the issue.


----------



## johnbuckjr

Thank you! That seems to have done the trick... I appreciate the help....

John


----------



## Paladinz

You're welcome, as the issue is resolved please click on Mark Solved in the upper left corner of your thread.


----------

